# New Transmission software.



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

Took my T in last week for a host of small problems. They are going to replace a couple of problems. One thing I noticed they said besides downloading a new computer software update was a new udate for the transmission. I had mentioned some issues about it downshifting erratically but it really didn't bother me. They didn't get to perform the update yet cause they said it takes about two hrs to perform and I nneded the T to go to the beach. Will keep you informed when I take it back in this week.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (trollhole)*

I knew it, I knew it! My treg is supposedly coming home today but they insist that my VIN is to high (don't believe it) for the new amplifier and my 2x complaint about the shifter, I'm tempted to leave it with them until they confirm.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (xplay)*

Does anyone (spockcat) have any real evidence that I can show my service manager. Dealers like to believe things dont exist unless you produce an official document.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

Please, please let it be true... And let the TSB cover the V10.







The transmission is the only part of the vehicle that drives me nuts!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

From: http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/cgi-bin/default 
Here is the list of TSBs. 

Item Description 
A910407 TB AUDI GEKO RADIO CODE RETRIEVAL USING
V000304 TB VW BATTERY CHECKING TERMINAL CLAMPS
V000305 TB VW HEADLIGHTS ADJUSTEMENT OF PDI NOT
V000306 TB VW NEW VEHICLE DETAILER RESPONSIBILIT
V000308 TB VW VEHICLE INSP., PROTECTION REMOVAL
V000309 TB VW ENGINE UPPER COVERS MISSING AT PDI
V000402 TB VW BATTERY CUT-OFF SWITCH DISCONNECT
V000403 TB VW BATTERY CUT-OFF DEVICE REMOVE PDI
V000404 TB VW TECH PREPARATION CALLING DLR TECH
V010307 TB VW UPDATE PROGRAMMING (FLASHING) CONT
*V010405 TB VW ENGINE CONTROL MODUEL ECM DO NOT R
V010408 TB VW ENGINE CONTROL MODULE ADDITION DTC
V010411 TB VW UPDATE PROGRAMMING (FLASHING) TCM*
V150401 TB VW MIL ON WITH DTCS P1347/17755 P1340
V170301 TB VW ENGINE OIL, SPECIAL REQUIREMENT
V200302 TB VW EVAPORATIVE EMISSION (EVAP)SYSTEM
V270302 TB VW BATTERY TESTING AND CHARGING MIDTR
V270303 TB VW BATTERY, MAINTAINING CHARGE DURING
V370301 TB VW AUTO TRANS SLIPS WHEN SHIFTING 2ND
V430401 TB VW SELF-LEVELING SUSPENSION ERROR MES
V440402 TB VW TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYS ANTEN
V440403 TB VW TIRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYS WARNI
V500401 TB VW PAINT FINISH, REMOVING INDUSTRIAL
V550401 TB VW REAR HATCH GLASS, OPEN WARNING DIS
V570302 TB VW ALARM SOUNDS IF TRAILER WIRING IS
V570303 TB VW EFFECTIVE RANGE OF REMOTE CONTROL
V570304 VW TB REMOTE CONTROL KEY TRANSMITTER PRO
V570404 TB VW FOLDING KEY RADIO REMOTE CONTROL
V630301 TB VW FRONT BUMPER, INSTALLING FRONT LIC
V640301 TB VW NEW VEHICLE WINDSHIELD REAR SIDE
V640302 TB VW NEW VEHICLE WINDSHIELD REAR SIDE G
V680301 TB VW REAR SEAT ARMREST LID, DISENGAGED
V680302 TB VW REAR SEAT ARMREST INCREASING CUPHO
V680303 TB VW FRONT ARMREST CUPHOLDER LATCH MECH
V690301 TB VW AIRBAG/PYROTECHNIC SEAT BELT DEPLY
V690401 TB VW PASSENGER OCCUPANT DETECTION SYS
V690402 TB VW SIDE AIRBAG IGNITER DIAG TROUBLE
V700303 TB VW FRONT DOOR PANEL VINYL PEELING AWA
V870301 TB VW MUSTY ODOR FROM HEATING AND VENTAL
V870302 TB VW AC COMPRESSOR INOPERATIVE DTC00445
V870402 TB VW WINDSHIELD CONDENSATION EXT LOWER
V910301 TB VW ROOF DISPLAY FOR COMPASS ADAPTING
V910302 TB VW RADIO, TONE, BALANCE OR FADER KNOB
V910401 TB VW COMPACT DISC (CD) DISPLAYS ERR COD
V910402 TB VW RADIO INOPERATIVE AFTER REPLACEMEN
V910406 TB VW RADIO, INSUFFICIENT BASS OUTPUT BE
V940301 TB VW HEADLIGHTS, MOISTURE ACCUMULATION
V940302 TB VW GAS DISCHARGE HEADLIGHT SYSTEM COD
V940303 TB VW TAIL LIGHT ASSEMBLY, REVOVAL PROCE
W42VWBULL03 2003 VW TECHNICAL BULLETINS BOOK ENG


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

From the extended descriptions they don't look like a fix for the shifting issue.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

Then it may not be posted yet. Maybe you should try to figure out what dealer service mangeler works at and call him. He lists himself from Houston, TX.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

The service dept. is checking on my "reflash" as we speak. I'll let you know if they did it ASAP.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (xplay)*

Nope. They don't know anything about it.








The ones on the VW site referenced above don't say anything about the transmission. Look like trailer hitch issues.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (xplay)*

Call the service manager at: (281) 675-8600 
He is the one who posted the info on the reflash. Ask him for the identification number of the info so your dealer can track it down through VW.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Gave Steve a call... Absolutely awesome guy! He said he got an "advanced copy" of the Touareg and Passat transmission flash updates from his QTM. 
His QTM said that VW should be releasing the update CDs to dealers this week but did not have an article ID for the update. Steve said the best bet was to ask your service manager to give their QTM a call and to be on the lookout for CDs from VW.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

I believ they have it at our dealer too. They said something about flashing the transmission as well as new software for the T.










_Modified by trollhole at 9:02 PM 6-14-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (trollhole)*

Sorry, I was referring to service mangler at (281) 675-8600. So Marshall has the update? Of course he'd get it the day after I picked up my Touareg.











_Modified by CBurkard at 4:25 PM 6-14-2004_


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

Thought this might be of interest to Touareg owners in the Greenville, SC area: *The update is being done by the regional rep and not the service department at this time.*

_Modified by CBurkard at 5:29 PM 6-14-2004_


_Modified by CBurkard at 5:30 PM 6-14-2004_


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

Now you have gone and let the cat out of the bag. Lets see what this thing really does first before we have everyone and there brother comming in.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (trollhole)*

Can someone explain how this software update works (process wise, not technally)? My dealer said that they only get paid when there is something wrong with the treg and they fix it. IOW, if I complain about something like hard shifting and they spend a few hours checking it out only to figure out that it's within spec, they eat the cost.
Also, my dealer's master tech for the touareg is on a flat hourly fee because they "can't afford" to pay him salary. So they are literally paying by the hour for all of my concerns to be validated (3.5 hours of unreimbursable cost, according to the service rep I'm working with, for this current visit--they have had my rig for a week).
Now comes a new software flash. Is this accompanied by a TSB that VW reimburses for ALL tregs or do you need to have some specific complaint?


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (xplay)*

My guess is once the software update has been tested in production for a while VWoA will publish a TSB. Once the TSB is out it should be easy enough for your dealer to look it up and give to the Touareg tech to perform. If the dealer can't find it for some reason it's resonable to assume someone here will post the TSB number or a PDF of the TSB itself.


_Modified by CBurkard at 11:13 PM 6-14-2004_


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

In other words, no TSB, it's 2 hours of labor that's not covered.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (xplay)*

Have your dealer or service manager talk to their QTM. The QTM should be able to get the update CD to them along with documentation on the procedure. From there it should only be a couple hours for the tech to update your transmission... even without a TSB.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

(stupid question: what is a QTM?)


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (xplay)*

Not a stupid question... I don't know either.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

QT Manager?
I have no idea what it is either.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_QT Manager?
I have no idea what it is either.

He's the guy who doesn't tell anyone else about TSB's. They're on the QT.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

well, my treg is still in the shop--now a full week. i'm sure hoping SOMEBODY posts that they have had the work done and details on what it changed so I can pester my dealer to do it too


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (xplay)*

There is unofficial VW Software upgrade for the T-Reg out right now. VW has yet to make it official until they can work all the bugs out. Most dealer are not going to install it or even get there hands on it until it's got official VW approval. But rest assure it is comming. Now if I just knew what it actually fixed beside the poor downshifting of the tranny. It's my understanding itit takes a least two hrs to perform. So I could see why VW is hesitant to release it. Imagine how much that is going to cost them in labor.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

I say we create our own software upgrade.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I say we create our own software upgrade. 

Hey, while your at it. . .
Make some video games we can load in the NAVI CD player and play with the stearing wheel buttons


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (trollhole)*

Volkswagen must need a new computer management system. I remember that I when I took in my Volvo for scheduled maintenance, they plugged the car into VADIS (Volvo Aftersales Diagnostics Information System) and the system automatically looked up all of the information about my car (like VIN, production date, part #...) and then automatically updated all of the software that need to be updated! That included transmission software as well, the tech didn't even have to do anything else and the whole process was really quick.
There was no need to bring anything, their system did everything automatically.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (rinaic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_
Hey, while your at it. . .
Make some video games we can load in the NAVI CD player and play with the stearing wheel buttons









That is actually theoritically possible; If you could create your own operating system that would work on the NAV computer. However, its such a slow processor that I doubt mp3's would even work.
For more info: http://www.treghacker.com


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rinaic* »_ Hey, while your at it. . .
Make some video games we can load in the NAVI CD player and play with the stearing wheel buttons










_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_That is actually theoritically possible; If you could create your own operating system that would work on the NAV computer. However, its such a slow processor that I doubt mp3's would even work. 

How about pong? That should be able to run without overloading the processor. You could use the knobs on the nav system.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

Why? Use the thumb wheel on the steering wheel and get it to display in the MFI.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I can see it now:


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Why? Use the thumb wheel on the steering wheel and get it to display in the MFI. 

Because 1) VW would want it to be only available in a premium package and 2) They couldn't fit the disclaimer about distracted driving in the MFI.








mishref: Awesome pic! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

I got the word from my service rep that their regional manager (or some such thing) came by with the CD and flashed my treg today. No idea what the flash did, but he said that it will be 2-3 weeks before they get their own CD and can do it for others.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (xplay)*

FYI. The update, in its present form, is NOT for the V10 TDI.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hi Spock...is there a place where one can check which TSB's are applicable to which VIN numbers. 
Example, I have a 34,89X Vin and so what all am I entitled to get done per warrantied TSBs.
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CBurkard* »_FYI. The update, in its present form, is NOT for the V10 TDI.









Interesting. I noted your problem with the V10 earlier, but I didn't comment then.
My previous V8 Touareg had some transmission shifting gremlins. The 5mph lurch, etc. But my V10 transmission (and brakes) have performed exactly as I think they should. I had to unlearn some of the acceleration and braking habits I had picked up to make up for the V8. See, Points #5 and #10 in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1327262


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

CB, Do you have a transmission issue? I'm on my second Touareg and haven't had this issue with either.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yes, I have some transmission issues. Clunky shifting into/out of third and sometimes fourth and fifth. "The clunk" after highway cruising. Sometimes it just jerks/lurches (lurch-pause-lurch-pause) when pressing on the accelerator from a slow roll or stop. I tried the accelerator reset trick and it didn't seem to help with this set of problems.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I dont think the software update would apply to the V10Tdi. I remember someone saying the that the V10 has a different transmission or something. 
And I have the shifting issue too, sometimes it feels like someone is driving a manual car for the first time.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

Hey you want to trade for a day just to see what the other is like? I would be really interested in driving a V-10.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (trollhole)*

Dreamers!


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You want to drive a V10, go to the East Coast Rally in October. Spock is going to be there.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

so much easier to ask someone who bought there t-reg at the same place I did. Plus The dirve might just be a little shorter.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_I dont think the software update would apply to the V10Tdi. I remember someone saying the that the V10 has a different transmission or something...

I think it's the same transmission on all Touaregs, isn't it? The technical spec sheet shows the same gearing ratios for all gears for the V6, V8 and V10. I think the final ratio was different on the V10.
http://www.vw.com/touareg/specifications_us.htm
Perhaps it's different programming for the V10?


----------



## Volk_stech (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_(stupid question: what is a QTM?)

QTM stands for Quality Technical Manager http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Update after a few days with the new SW*

Well, i've had the new software loaded for a few days. I want to caution first by saying that I haven't been able to test the rig in all conditions.
My prior complaints were clunky/lurching/hard shifting (whatever you want to call it) especially upshifting and during coasting. The transmission has always been fine under hard acceleration and at highway speeds, but acted really strange immediatley after hard acceleration (e.g., accelerate hard and then coast) in city driving (stop and go, no faster than 60mph).
Well, so far I haven't noticed any odd shifting. Acceleration still feels strong when pushed, so to my perception I don't think that they have sacrificed 0-to-60 for comfort. In many of the places where I have noticed strange shifting characteristics in the past, the shifting is now smoother and more subtle. And I do think that the upshifting isn't as aggressive--I think the shift points are set differently or the logic that determines when to shift has been improved so that shifting happens when it should instead of at inopportune moments.
I also think that coasting seems a bit better than I remember it.
I have yet to drive in Sport shifting mode or tiptronic to test the characteristics there... everything is been in straight D with the occasional throttle kick-down.
So all in all, I think that folks will be very happy with the upgrade.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Update after a few days with the new SW (xplay)*

Now for the inevitable question... Anyone catch wind of a similar upgrade for the V10?







Every time I think things have settled down it starts acting up again. Of course it never misbehaves when the tech takes it for a spin. 
Today I was accelerating and I watched the tach go up 500rpm, down 1000rpm and up 500rpm in the span of two seconds while the Touareg refused to speed up. After the little "rev searching" it started to pick up speed again.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Update after a few days with the new SW (xplay)*

What dealer installed the "new" software?


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Update after a few days with the new SW (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Unfortunately, as I posted earlier, they said that the QTM installed the upgrade when he was there. He brought his own CD. They don't have the CD and won't get it until everyone else does in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (CBurkard)*

I dropped my TReg off for some stuff to be done yesterday:
- 5k service;
- new driver side airbag and harness (for the airbag fault);
- small (but annoying) rattle in the dash.
I asked about the seatbelt recall. They said they had seen the press release (and have had bunches of folks asking about it) but still have no info from VW about what to check for or how to correct anything.







Odd that VW and Porsche relased info to the press about this but are taking so long to get the details out to the dealers.
I also asked my service tech about the tranny software. He said he had 'seen' the CD, but was not able to get his hands on it to burn a copy. He was told that it would be released "In about ten days". I asked if it would apply to my car - I think I experienced the hard downshift once. He didn't have the details about which models/VINS it applied to, or the symptoms to report to get it applied.
An interesting tidbit tho - the tech told me that the 4Motion Passat uses the same transmission as the Touareg, and that the hard downshift issue is even worse in those cars. As many have reported here, the tech told me he experienced this first hand, and that it felt like he had been rear-ended. Apparently the software upgrade is also going to be applied to these Passats too. He told me he would keep me up to date on what's happening with this.
BTW - my dealer uses Enterprise rentals for loaners when doing warranty work. When I dropped of the TReg, I had a choice of a compact car, or a brand new Chevy Colorado extended cab pickup. I went for the Colorado - what a POS! I know it is a truck, and that I'm spoiled by the TReg, but the suspension on this thing really $uck$. It bounces all over, and corners like a rock (I guess that's where the Chevy truck slogan came from). http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I want my TReg back! Hopefully today - the airbag fix takes a while, since they need to disassmble the seat.


----------



## F.SonicSmith (May 23, 2002)

*Passat transmission software*

"Apparently the software upgrade is also going to be applied to these Passats too"
Funny, 'cause I own a '02 Passat and a '04 T'reg, both purchased from the same dealership new. Yesterday I brought the Passat in for a standard 30K service-oil change and wheel rotation, basically. The check-in person told me she needed to check for any appicable recalls (there have already been at least two-a shield over the exhaust and new ignition coils) and then told me there was a transmission software "recall" that required attention. My one hour oil change/tire rotation became a two hour wait, presumably from the software "flash". My Passat is not 4Motion by the way, just a straight 1.8T automatic Variant. I had not noticed any problems with shifting before, but surprisingly, it does shift with much more "decisiveness" now particularly upon accelerating from a stop. Now that I have the benefit of having both software programs, the old program caused slow up-shifting and now it's faster and smoother. So, don't know if this helps much but it's interesting that after two full years since taking delivery of it and taking my '02 Passat in for service, VW just now offers a better transmission software program for it.


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Passat transmission software (F.SonicSmith)*

Constant improvements! Yes the Passat has a reflash for the TCM too.
I have not seen anything from VW yet on the seatbelt recall, or the TCM reflash deal yet, but I have my bootleg cd!


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_I dropped my TReg off for some stuff to be done yesterday:
- small (but annoying) rattle in the dash.

BTW - my dealer uses Enterprise rentals for loaners when doing warranty work. When I dropped of the TReg, I had a choice of a compact car, or a brand new Chevy Colorado extended cab pickup. I went for the Colorado - what a POS! I know it is a truck, and that I'm spoiled by the TReg, but the suspension on this thing really $uck$. It bounces all over, and corners like a rock (I guess that's where the Chevy truck slogan came from). http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


1. Where is the dash rattle? Mine is in today for the stepper motor and TCM replacement, alignment, and a dash rattle that is intermittent in the gauges somewhere. Hard to find because it's only when the weather is cooler or damp and then it disappears. 
2. And they called me today to say they just got 4 more TSBs today and will need to hold on to my car til tomorrow or Thursday. I think they're the TSBs already discussed here, one being the rear hatch thingy and the tow hitch, which I don't have anyway. He mentioned 2 others which he said he was unfamiliar with. 
3. They gave me a new huge Dodge Caravan, a large piece of crap, from Dollar, although they also use Enterprise, the AC smells stale and awful, and it only makes me want my Egg back that much sooner, even with the rattles and misalignment problems.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

One source of the dash rattle in mine is the plastic part under the curved instrument cluster hood. The part just snaps into place, but in mine the left edge keeps working itself loose. I know it contributes to the rattles - when I drive over a heavily pot-holed road (like most of them in my town right now!) I can hear the rattle. If I hold the part tight with my hand, the rattle stops.
I'm thinking a little bit of foam weatherstripping to cushion it in place would help, if the service tech isn't able to make it stay in tight.
I hate the rental pickup - I want my TReg back!


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Boni,
Let us know what they do to yours. I am interested in hearing about the hitch TSB and whether they did the transmission "flash". Thanks.
X


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

When I had mine in 2 wks ago they did the TSB on the Hitch. I have the CURT hitch so it really didn't apply, but on the service sheet is stated the TSB was for the lighting portion of the hitch. Also, spoke with my SM yesterday and he just received a fax stating the new transmission programming as well. He say they still don't have the software and don't anticipate having it for another 2-3 wks.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re:*

At my 10K service 3-weeks ago my dealer did the trans. update. Took 2 hrs. and I have to say, "it works", the hard downshifting and accel. hesitation is gone. Upshifting is smoother, no suttle lurch anymore. I think they got this one right.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My brakes were almost gone, really bad fading, dealer attributed it to the caliper paint. (bad, bad joke..)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (wineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wineman* »_At my 10K service 3-weeks ago my dealer did the trans. update. Took 2 hrs. and I have to say, "it works", the hard downshifting and accel. hesitation is gone. Upshifting is smoother, no suttle lurch anymore. I think they got this one right.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My brakes were almost gone, really bad fading, dealer attributed it to the caliper paint. (bad, bad joke..)









I feel for those guys who bailed out of their Touaregs because they couldn't wait for VW to get a fix. TWO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VW for doing their best to fix the issues that some people who own this car are having.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (spockcat)*

Spock...or anyone...are the transmission software reflash TSB updates only for the V8 or are they applicable to the V6 also.
If the truck is running fine - do you think the reflash will help...any ?
Cy


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_One source of the dash rattle in mine is the plastic part under the curved instrument cluster hood. The part just snaps into place, but in mine the left edge keeps working itself loose. I know it contributes to the rattles - when I drive over a heavily pot-holed road (like most of them in my town right now!) I can hear the rattle. If I hold the part tight with my hand, the rattle stops.
I'm thinking a little bit of foam weatherstripping to cushion it in place would help, if the service tech isn't able to make it stay in tight.
I hate the rental pickup - I want my TReg back!

They replaced that hood cluster entirely and that's where it was loose too, on the left side. And if I held it, it stopped rattling. But now I have a loud buzz right in the front of the gauges but I can't figure out where it is while I'm driving, and it stops after a few minutes. 
Yes, this Dodge is making me sorry I complained to VW in the first place. I want it back with all its little problems.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Xrayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xrayo* »_Boni,
Let us know what they do to yours. I am interested in hearing about the hitch TSB and whether they did the transmission "flash". Thanks.
X

I should have it back tomorrow and I'll let you know. I asked about the transmission flash when I went there in the morning, and the service tech said he heard about it and he mentioned something about the Passats, but I didn't pay attention. However, when he called me later about the hitch TSB and 3 others that he had just gotten in, he read them but he didn't know what they meant. I don't think the transmission thing is being done, but I'm going to call them today and ask about it.


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (irbrenda)*

My dealership called me yesterday and said that the transmission flash I have been asking about is now available.








I'm having it done Friday AM.


----------



## dalecooper2k (Jun 23, 2004)

*Could you say which dealership that is?*

I'd like to put my dealer in touch. Thanks.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Could you say which dealership that is? (dalecooper2k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dalecooper2k* »_I'd like to put my dealer in touch. Thanks.

After you nasty little post HERE, why should anyone help you?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Could you say which dealership that is? (spockcat)*

Agreed.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

Spock...or anyone...are the transmission software reflash TSB updates only for the V8 or are they applicable to the V6 also.
If the truck is running fine - do you think the reflash will help...any ?
Cy


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Cy,
From what people here have been saying after they spoke with their service departments, it seems like it is for the V6 and V8. As for applying it to a car without any problem, I don't think I would want to be the FIRST person to tempt fate. I wasn't going to do this for my V8 and now I have no plans to have it done to the V10 (if it were to apply).


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Could you say which dealership that is? (aircooled)*

Take a deep breath ! Who hasn't screwed up in - Pulling out, joining a "Round about" . When first joining into this group , it appears very un-organized . Read some of the junk ! The "Topics" often make no sense and many of the replies should be directed to the sender as personal or instant messages. Search clock- no answers to possible problem .Spockcat said once -" Why search the archives for 1/2 hour "It would be nice if someone would send a list of "suggestions" to new posters via private message so they understand the "Rules". 
How about 
"Welcome to this website. We hope that your posts will be informative and to the benifit of the group. Please keep posted comments civil and polite. Use personal or instant messanger posts to resolve any conflicts.
For everyones convenience , keep similar problems and questions under existing "Topics"


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (trollhole)*

Just got the bulletin for both the 6 & 8 for the trans flash with the "official" copy of the disc! 
Bulletin is group 01
number 04-13
date June 21, 2004














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (SERVICEMANGLER)*

Thanks SERVICEMANGLER,
Here are the details, does anyone want to post it







.
Technical Bulletins 
Group: 01 
Number: 04-13 
Date Published: 06/21/2004 

Subject: 
Volkswagen Technical Bulletin Subject: Update Programming (Flashing) Transmission Control Module (TCM) for Harsh Shifting. 
Model(s): Year(s): 
Touareg 3.2L V6 (eng. code AZZ,BAA) 2004 
Touareg 4.2L V8 (eng. code AXQ,BHX) 2004


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (SERVICEMANGLER)*

Good news for those who need it. What will you tell the people who haven't had problems? Do it anyway or skip it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (mishref)*

mishref, Do you have a pdf of it?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (SERVICEMANGLER)*

SM: are there VIN ranges, or certain failure conditions that need to be exhibited before the reflash is done? Or is this a general TSB, to be performed on all TRegs (excpeting the V10's, of course)?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (spockcat)*

I dont have the pdf, I got that off http://www.vw.ddsltd.com/ . If no one has/can get a free copy of it, I will just purchase it and post it.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: New Transmission software. (mishref)*

Just spoke with VWOA and my SM. My SM said he just recieved the CD. Going in July 8th for 10000 mile oil change and software update. Still fighting them about the brake noise! They tell me it will cost me $135 to clean the brakes. That is such a load of crap!!!


----------



## SERVICEMANGLER (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (4x4s)*

The bulletin does not list any VIN ranges, but specifies V6 engine codes AZZ,BAA - V8 engine codes AXQ,BHX - that this will overwrite any "tuned" ECM or TCM's, and that we need to warn the customer of the evils of chip tuning and that that any damage would not be covered by warranty in writing.
I would ask all the customers if he or she wants the update.
Your Service Mangler Buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by SERVICEMANGLER at 9:10 PM 6-24-2004_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (Xrayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xrayo* »_Boni,
Let us know what they do to yours. I am interested in hearing about the hitch TSB and whether they did the transmission "flash". Thanks.
X

Here's the update as I'm about to go pick up my car. NO they didn't put the stepper motor and TCM in as they were supposed to as they've had my car for the past 3 days. Said they have to do a software update first and they don't have the software. They did the alignment - can't tell how it is as I am on my way; they redid the remote fix again; did the seatbell fix; did a rear hatch glass fix.
Plus, the VWOA rep wants to meet with me next week to see about all my other problems and concerns - the paint damage, the wavy windshield, the stepper motor issue, some software update to correct the instrument cluster buzzing on the chrome ring - how that's gonna fix it is a mystery...it's a damn rattle. Well, they know I am looking for a replacement and the rep is going to discuss that too, so they say. I'm leaving now to pick up my unfixed Egg.
UPDATE: The alignment MIGHT be a little better. Now I'm not sure if it's the road making the car pull slightly to the right, or if it's still the car. But the steering wheel is still slightly off-centered, never fixed. There was a whole list of fixes they did...but they said there's a software update to be done first that just came thru regarding the stepper motor. I asked if it was the transmission flash but they said they're not sure, that I know more than they do....sadly...thanks to Vortex. I have an appointment to meet with the VW rep on Tues. about all the issues and possible replacement. I want a 2005 now. 


_Modified by irbrenda at 6:42 PM 6-24-2004_


----------



## rtfm (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (spikeital)*

I've had my T in twice for brake noise, and they've 'cleaned them up' both times. No charge, but the problem comes back in a week. I'm bringing it back on Monday for the brakes again and I'll see about the trans update as well - it is on the harsh side.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (rtfm)*

I have spoke to two local dealerships regarding this today and neither are aware of the this new TSB.

Bulletin is group 01
number 04-13
date June 21, 2004
One even went online and stated he could not locate it.
Is this official yet and has anyone else had this done. And if you had it done how is it working for you.
Thanks


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (trollhole)*

Does anybody yet know if this helps with surging on downshifting - especially just before coming to a complete stop? I used to have a thread going on this, but I guess it died. A few of us seemed to be interested in this for a while and then - - -


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (tedpark)*

I emailed my service manager the details of this update after speaking to him (see my message above) and got the following message the next day:
WE GOT THE CDS TO FLASH YOUR TOUAREG.
It looks like it will help with some of your shifting problems
I can make an appointment for you next week
Thanks 
I'm going set up and appointment and will report back on my findings.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: New Transmission software. (Martin H)*

I had the transmission flash done a few days ago, plus a new stepper motor, TCM update, etc., and I'm happy to say my Egg runs very smoothly now. No more lurching, no binding, no shuddering, no nothing....just smooth sailing as it should have been.


----------



## CaptainT-reg (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_I had the transmission flash done a few days ago, plus a new stepper motor, TCM update, etc., and I'm happy to say my Egg runs very smoothly now. No more lurching, no binding, no shuddering, no nothing....just smooth sailing as it should have been. 

That's fantastic news! I'm going to schedule mine right away.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (CaptainT-reg)*

I'm scheduled for the 14th, and will then take it on a long test drive from Boston area to Orlando. I'll drag the laptop along and send updates when I can get a decent net connection.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (4x4s)*

I am thrilled to hear the positive reports of the new software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On the other hand, 2 hours for an update?? Now I know where all of the 300 baud modems from the old C64's went. VW intergrated them into the on-board computer for VW firmware updates.








Spock, is it true that the GPS Nav system is actually running off of a hidden C64 stuffed up under the dash?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: New Transmission software. (treg4574)*

Just remember: my main problem was the issue with the stepper motor, the crooked steering wheel and the drifting to the right.....plus I suffered from the lurching. They did the transmission flash first which did not solve the shuddering and binding. The regional rep then had to give the okay to replace the stepper motor, which they did. Then the alignment was done, for the 3rd time.
I had an appointment to meet with the regional rep.
The regional rep was very courteous and asked, "What can I do to make you happy?" I pointed out all the problems, including the defective paint on the door and the wavy windshield, which he said was really not bad at all but could be fixed. He took my keys, went into the service area, got some type of dryer, and fixed one of the two defects. The defect under the door handle is too complicated since I have the keyless access, and I'm leaving it for now since it's not very noticeable.
I said that if the transmission update, the stepper motor replacement, and alignment did not fix my problems to my satisfaction, I wanted a replacement, not a buyback. He said without any hesitations, "No problem. But I must say for an early VIN, your car looks flawless. Rare that I ever see Colorado Red too. I'm impressed." I said, "Nice, but it has to run right or it's useless." He agreed. However, in all honesty, I wanted my Egg fixed. And it was.


----------



## CBurkard (May 31, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_Spock, is it true that the GPS Nav system is actually running off of a hidden C64 stuffed up under the dash?









That would explain the quality of the graphics.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_Spock, is it true that the GPS Nav system is actually running off of a hidden C64 stuffed up under the dash?









I thought it was two gerbils and an etch-a-sketch?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (spockcat)*

Maybe that is the squeaking I occasionally hear! Then it must also be rodents behind the MFI as well.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Maybe that is the squeaking I occasionally hear! Then it must also be rodents behind the MFI as well.

By the way if your MFI "buzzes" then that ain't a rodent! I thought you guys were just joking about there being "bugs" in your tregs.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Question to Service Mangler*

Ugh, my dealership says that they know nothing about this problem, despite me telling them repeatedly the exact group and doc number AND where they can find this.
Question to Service Mangler, who's job it is to normally 'find' these TSB's? Also, is it normal to have only a few (meaning two n this case) service advisors that can handle and know ANYTHING about TSB's and touareg service procedures? I'm not talking about Touareg techs; I understand that it would be hard for EVERYONE to be trained on the Touareg.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Question to Service Mangler (aircooled)*

I have the full TSB for this in my hands if anyone wants to see it. It is large (about 10 pages).
My dealership is going to perform this once I sign my release form regarding ECM tuning








Moving forward.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Question to Service Mangler (aircooled)*

I'd love a copy.. let me know how I can obtain!
Thanks!
FKI


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Question to Service Mangler (FKI)*

Scanned copy below.


_Modified by aircooled at 11:30 AM 7-7-2004_


----------



## pvjq (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Question to Service Mangler (aircooled)*

If you would be kind enough to post it in pdf format it would be very much appreciated. I would like to take a copy to my service advisor as well.


----------



## Xrayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Me too!!!! Mine goes in next week for the TSB's...
Thanks Aircooled!
X


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

See link below.
|
|
\/


_Modified by aircooled at 11:29 AM 7-7-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Xrayo)*

Xrayo, you have email.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

My 'T' is heading into the shop tomorrow morning (Wed. AM) to have the seatbelt recall done, as well as five other open TSB's my service advisor says is needed on my vehicle.
One of the TSBs being done is the transmission software update. I'll be interested in seeing the change.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Let us know how it goes, and what you have done. I have a list of 7 items so far: seat belt recall; low speed wheel binding and shudder on sharp, slow turns; transfer case check; amp base output; no rear remote range; faulty wheel alignment; unresolved rattle since new. Just waiting to consult the Ouija board to see who gets a shot this time.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

I was told today by a service advisor while in for other work that the tranny flash was NOT for my VIN range (52XXX). Although I told him I had the lurch, he said its not for my vehicle and wouldn't give in. Was he bull s#@ting me or speaketh the truth?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*

It's not a VIN range, but an engine code range as noticed at the top of this page. However, I would imagine that it would correspond to earlier VIN ranges. You can check to see what engine code your car is by looking for the plate in the spare tire area.


_Modified by aircooled at 9:12 PM 7-6-2004_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*

ask to speak to the head of service. my vin is only slightly lower than yours and they're doing it for me. I don't see how it could possibly hurt anything.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Here it is (on my alternate web host): Click here for the Hard Shift TSB (250KB). Please note the signature release page was not scanned to be included with the TSB.
I would simply use this to show your dealership that, yes, it does exist, so go get it themselves.
-Link fixed-


_Modified by aircooled at 11:30 AM 7-7-2004_


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Many thanks for posting the pdf . . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I couldn't get it. Got a message from Mac that gave a number of possible problems.


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

You've listed every issue that I have now resolved as of last week, except for the rattle. The shudder was corrected with the stepper motor replacement and the TCM update. Then they did the alignment for the 3rd time and so far all is well. No more lurching since the tranny flash either. The amp didn't help the issue with the fade to rear very much, just very slightly improved, but the overall sound is clearer. They did a few other TSBs which included the tow hitch, the rear glass latch, and the rewiring of the antenna for the remote. That took 2 shots to get it right.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*

Link fixed, try again.


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Is the engine code one of the codes in the vehicle waranty book?
Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (*******)*

Look for a manufacturer plate in the spare tire compartment, it should list the engine code.


----------



## redneck (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Many thanks.
I have AXQ.
If the fix works, my wife won't think I'm a ****head starting from every stop.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (*******)*


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thanks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

I just picked up my Touareg from the dealer and was informed that I do not qualify for this update. 
I read the update and checked my engine code which is AXQ and it shows up on the TSB. My vin is 61XXX and was manufactured 02/04.
Am I missing something here???


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (Martin H)*

I picked mine up today, and was told my T-Reg did not qualify either.








How do you determine the engine code?
My Vin is 096XX.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Look for a manufacturer plate in the spare tire compartment, it should list the engine code.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I just got my 'T' back from having all the software updates, including the transmission flash.
First let me say, I didn't think the two problems I had with my transmission were anything more than driving a vehicle with drive-by-wire technology and I like to think I'm in tune with what my vehicle is doing.
HOLY CRAP, what a difference the transmission update made. The sensative gas pedal/lurching from a dead stop to accelerating is gone. It's reeeeeeeal smooth now. The slight hesitation I had while accelerating in 3rd gear is completely gone. And the transmission seems much more intuitive. When you jump on the gas, it seems to go right to the gear you need, with no questions asked.
I'm really impressed with the update. My service guy says my Transfer Case has to be replaced - it's on order. He is also checking to see about replacing my tires because they are starting to cup and it may be related to the Transfer Case.
I also have a new amp on order for the sound system because of poor bass output.
Overall, very happy with the updates


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Had mine done yesterday. Drives like a normal car now, except it still doesn't coast to a stop. They should put a freewheel feature in the drivetrain. It would help mileage, too.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Amazing- my dealer in Atlanta still does not have the new software as of today. Wouldn't you think all dealers would get it within a few days??? I can't wait to get the TSB for the binding and Tranny reflash done so I can get rid of the scrubbing on low speed turns....


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_I had the transmission flash done a few days ago, plus a new stepper motor, TCM update, etc., and I'm happy to say my Egg runs very smoothly now. No more lurching, no binding, no shuddering, no nothing....just smooth sailing as it should have been. 

Same here sans the stepper motor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The one thing I noticed is that I can't start from a stop in 2nd gear in tip mode anymore


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (Bill 2158)*

Had my 5K service ($115.00) done today which included an aligmment (way off) updated TCM and xfer case software and few other vehicle updates. My take on the updated TCM SW; under light loads shifts at lower RPM's, torque converter lockup somewhat different, shifts into 6th at lower speeds, overall I'd say its a little less aggressive program that makes the drivetrain slop less noticeable from a stop. Overall a definte improvement in driveability. Sport mode seems unchanged. BTW my dealer has V10 (C-Red) sitting on his lot with no takers in sight. So much for the poor availability.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (doug goldberg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doug goldberg* »_BTW my dealer has V10 (C-Red) sitting on his lot with no takers in sight. So much for the poor availability.

Does he have a markup on it?


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (doug goldberg)*

What dealer, Doug? I always wanted the Colorado Red and I can't be far away!


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (WISVW)*

Any word on an update coming down the line for us who don't qualify for this update?? 
I've taken my truck in twice for this issue, first time after 300 miles and after hearing my dealer had this update in. 
If this issue cannot be resolved by VWOA in a timely manner I'm going to request either a buyback or a replacement. This is totally unacceptable for a 50K auto. I'm willing to wait for an update/fix but without any information about any future updates I don't want to loose my opportunity to be able to resolve this issue using the lemon laws.
I assumed many more people had this issue but thought their truck was operating within normal parameters. Now that I have read a number of posts regarding people who have had their transmissions flashed and then reporting a much improved ride I'm not surprised and expect to continue to see many more of these posts.
Less than two weeks ago I drove into a VW dealer, aware of this update, and inquired about it to a service manager if they received it. He was he very condescending showing off his knowledge of all existing TSB's and recalls and that a transmission update does not exist. Then went on telling me a bunch of garbage about how an all-wheel drive should perform and that what I was experiencing was normal again using fancy language. (I do not use this dealership for service but I was visiting an office across the street so I thought I would just drive in to inquire).
When I went to my VW dealer (for this update) and spoke to my regular SM and inquired about other outstanding TSB's he was very knowledgeable and we discussed many things I learned reading this forum. I didn't get any garbage from him and I appeared very credible since I discussed this update with him before he heard anything about it. Unfortunately I was told this update was not for my vehicle when I picked it up and he had no word about any future updates.
I love my Touareg but really hate when it lurches and shifts hard. I dread coming to a stop and really appreciate how smoothly my other two vehicles come to a smooooth lurchless stop (a VW Jetta and Toyota Tacoma). These feelings while in my Toureg really affect my enjoyment of the vehicle.
I have never driven a Touareg with a correctly operating transmission after owning one for about 2 1/2 months and I'm really curious how it should feel. I may be visiting a dealership this weekend in one of my other cars for a long test drive.
My question are:
Should I wait for word of an update and how long should I wait.
Should I contact VWOA for update status?
Should I use the existing lemon laws to expidite a buyback/replacement?
Any other suggestions??
Thanks for reading. Martin.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Just noticed something today. After the s/w update, the car can no longer be shifted to start in 2nd gear from a stop. I used to do this for stop-and-go traffic, to prevent the transmission from hunting up and down the gears. Oh well.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (doug goldberg)*

Sorry the dealer was Larry Roesch in Bensenville, IL Jim the V10 had no markup, in fact I'm pretty sure that they would discount it.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (doug goldberg)*

I should also mention that the service that I have had to date has been superb at Larry Roesch. The service manager (Bob) has been very helpful and courteous, I've always gotten a nice loaner (new jetta this time) and they have been respectful of my obsessive compulsive behavior on details. During this service visit I requested an alignment per the service circular (it was pretty far off) and they ordered two new tires (18" conti's) even though one could have debated the need given that they only had 5K. I think most of the bugs have finally been eliminated with the lastest HW / SW updates. Now if I just get those cool mirror spoilers to fix the wind whistle......


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (doug goldberg)*

Would you want to recommend a salesperson there? I see the actually have the V10 listed on their website I may give them a call.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (WISVW)*

There is also a nice V10 on eBay, NO RESERVE! I think it is offroad grey and teak. Has 4 zone climate and other stuff. I think it is at $60,500 now. 71,000 VIN. Item location: Evanston, IL.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
There is a second one on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
Offroad grey/anthracite. With a reserve. Item location: Chadds Ford, PA 
I would take a serious look at the first one if you are really interested.
Sorry for going off topic again.


----------



## doug goldberg (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (spockcat)*

I's see Mike in sales, he was fair and direct with me when I purchased my T-reg. Actually quite no-nonsense in that I called around to various dealers for best price on a factory order. Roesch met my price with no haggling or ups / extras, very clean transaction.
Regarding the SW updates, after some more time I find that its quite a substantial improvement in driveability under light throttle / load conditions. About the same when driven more aggressively. Some bit jockey earned his pay. Nice job.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (doug goldberg)*

MARTIN,
I would go back to that service manager that you had the good conversation with and politely demand that your vehicle have the transmission software update done.
1: The dealership can get VW to warranty the cost of the update
2: Even if it doesn't work, at least the dealership can start to troubleshoot it better
3: If it does work, VW may realize they need to increase the VIN range of the TOUAREGs that need the tranmission software updated.
From my conversations with my dealership, they told me, with the exception of the new TOUAREGs that leave the showroom floor, they are doing the software update on all the TOUAREGs that come into the shop.
Is this just my dealership going beyond the call by making sure everyone is updated, or is this an edict from VW?


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: New Transmission software. (TREGinginCO)*

I did attempt to have them double check my vehicle since my engine code matched the TSB, this was the repsonse I got:

_Please review the information below that shows per Volkswagen of America any campaign code applicable to the highlighted vehicle (in RED) and is done so per VIN NUMBER only. The software program would in most cases reject the flashing proces but not always if attempted.
Software flashing as per technical updates or bulletins are sometimes vague in specific information if a customer was to read them and are for informational purposes only of an authorized Volkswagen Dealers. Identifying by engine code alone will never confirm updates, recalls or service actions. It has always required the utilization of our internal information system in franchised dealers of Volkswagen of America, Inc.
Because Volkswagen of America, Inc. constantly makes production changes and is very specific to track by VIN NUMBER they know which models by VIN will require flashing.
Your customer does not require the flashing as per "TECHNICAL BULLETIN GROUP 01 NUMBER 04-13, dated June 21, 2004

(Martin, we have to call in tech support the verify software level that needs to be flashed.)
your transmission likely has a different software level that does not allow us to flash it._
BTW I'm in email contact with my SM so this was a cut/paste from his email. Appears they believe this update does not apply and that it may even not work.
I will call them Monday and ask for the update or have them contact VWOA to for authorization. 
If I don't get any positive feedback from the dealer I will next call VWOA and ask them to either authorize an update or let me know the status of future updates or if their will even be future updates. If they cannot confirm anything and I get nowhere with them quickly I will request a buyback or replacement.
At this point I'm concerned that the transmission issues are safety issues. I came to a stop upon exiting a parking lot on to a busy street and the car lurched me into traffic. Not far enough into the traffic but it was very unsettling. Iv'e got a couple of other stories but will not post here.
I will probably also contact a Lemon Law attorney first.



_Modified by Martin H at 12:38 PM 7-11-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (Martin H)*

Martin,
Page 5 of the TSB states that the "Update Programming" option will not appear on the VAS 5051/5052 if the CD software and the current TCM software levels are _different_. So, if the service manager wanted to prove it to you definitively, they could hook up the diagnostic tool, insert the CD, and show you that you must already have the current software level.
I'd like to believe the statement about thier meticulous tracking of what needs to be done by VIN. But, if you could ask without alienating the service manager: why then do they have to inspect the vehicle to know if the seatbelt needs to be replaced per the recall, or if the transfer case/stepper motor needs replacement? Both of the TSB's for these require an inspection of the cars and checking the part number of the installed parts to know if the repairs are required.
Good luck with it!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (4x4s)*

I'm going in Tuesday to ask for the Flash. I hope I don't get the run around.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (mdjak)*

I'm going in Tuesday for the flash! I mentioned it to my service manager and he said yeah we just got that in when do you want to come in?!







I'm pretty excited based on all the comment here.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: New Transmission software. (WISVW)*

I used to go into my dealer feeling as if I was getting the best service, as I dealt directly with the SM who was very accommodating. So, what did they do? They fired him.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I had the tranny TSB software update done today. The shifting is noticeably smoother. What I noticed most is that the vehicle now starts out a lot from a slow roll in 3rd gear instead of 2nd or even 1st. I think this eliminated a lot of the jerkiness from 2nd gear.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*









(that's how I felt after being "flashed"







)


----------



## VenetianGreenTouareg (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (jgkptreg)*

Got my flash done. I've never had the upshifting problems, and I have never considered the transmission to be a problem. But after reading all the other posts about the transmission, I did come to realize that sluggish _downshifting _was not normal. I am happy to report that overall responsiveness to a kick in the accelerator is quite a bit better after the flash!
Not that I care at this point, since I've had so many other problems, I'm now pursuing an exchange...


----------



## WIGA (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (mishref)*

Hi, I see that you have a V6 with 19's. Are these VW wheels?, and if so did you get them as an option or just bought them separetly?. From what I've seen at the VW s'site the V6 is only available with 17's.
WIGA


----------

